# Bizet' Carmen. Recitative OR dialogue?



## SweeneyTodd (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys n Girls. Though historically a director of plays, I am now undertaking Carmen. I wanted to canvas your opinions regarding the two genres available. Bizet wrote it 'opera comique' (songs and dialogue). The recit was added after his death. So the question is, which delivers the most powerful STORYTELLING effect, recit or dialogue?

Any thoughts much appreciated.
Phil


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The best solution appears to be include some recits and some dialogue. There are versions which make a compromise on this and they seem to come out well.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, it moves along faster with spoken dialogue, if that's what you mean by "story-telling effect."


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Both............................................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

schigolch said:


> Both............................................


I do add + 1 ........................


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Bizet had it right the first time: dialogues only. The Vienna version should now be considered history (there are enough recorded renditions).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> Bizet had it right the first time: dialogues only. The Vienna version should now be considered history (there are enough recorded renditions).


Which one do you like the most?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I would have to go with dialogue.


----------



## VladaNS (May 24, 2017)

I would go with recits. 
For me dialogue just does not work and completely messes up the pace of opera...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do hope O.P can make some sense from all this .


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I vastly prefer the spoken dialogue version.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

What audio recordings feature the version with spoken dialogue?


----------

